# نصائح للخادم المسيحي لقداسه البابا شنوده



## النهيسى (27 أغسطس 2011)

*


نصائح للخادم المسيحي لقداسه البابا شنوده  


اسكب نفسك أمام الله قبل الخدمة ، لكى يعطيك الكلمة المناسبة النافعة للناس
إن كنت لم تأخذ من الله ، فمن الخطورة أن تتكلم عنه
 الذى أختبر محبة الله له ، يجد دافعاً داخلياً يدفعه إلى الحديث عن محبة الله
الخدمة لا يعوزها الكلام الكثير ، إنما الكلام الروحى المؤثر 
 لا تستطيع أن تكون ذا تأثير روحى فى إنسان
، إلا إذا كانت هناك محبة بينك وبينه
 الخادم المتواضع لا يستعرض معلوماته ، إنما يقدم التعليم فى أسلوب روحى 
 هادىء ولا يحاول أن يفلسف المعلومات 
 أحذر أن تفقدك الخدمة تواضعك لأن كثيرين كانوا متواضعين قبل الخدمة ثم تغيروا 
 أما أنت فلا تكن كذلك  قوة الخدمة تظهر فى صعوبتها وإحتمال هذه الصعوبة ، بكل بذل وفرح 
 الخادم الروحى هو لحن جميل فى سمع الكنيسة
 وأيقونة طاهرة يتبارك بها كل من يراها . وهو سلم يصل إلى السماء دائماً ، يصعد عليه تلاميذه إلى فوق . الخادم الروحى هو إنجيل متجسد ، أو هو كنيسة متحركة هو صورة الله أمام 
 تلاميذه . هو نموذج للمثل العليا ، وقدوة للعمل الصالح ، ووسيلة إيضاح لكل الفضائل مهمة الخادم الروحى هى : إدخال الله فى الخدمة
 هذه الخدمة يارب هى عملك وليس عملى .. وأنت لابد ستعمل بى أو بغيرى . وأنا * مجرد متفرج : أتأمل عملك وأفرح وأسر . الخادم الروحى هو روح وليس مجرد عقل ليس مجرد مدرس 
 ولا مجرد حامل معلومات ينقلها إلى الناس .. بل هو روح كبيرة إتحدت مع الله وإختبرت الحياة معه وذاقت ما أطيب الرب . وتريد أن تنقل هذه الحياة إلى غيرها الخادم الروحى لا يحتاج تلاميذه إلى إفتقاد : لأنهم من تلقاء*** ذاتهم يشتهون درسه إشتهاء وعندما يرونه فى الكنيسة ، يكونون كمن وجد غنائم كثيرة .. الخادم الروحى ، أولاده روحيون مثله : لأنه يربيهم فى حياة الروح ، فيكونون على شبه ومثاله .. الخادم العقلانى الذى لا يهتم إلا بالعلم ، يكون أولاده مجرد كتب تحمل معلومات
أريد من كل خادم أن يسأل نفسه عن ثلاثة أمور :
روحانية أولاده ,,روحانية حياته ,,روحانية خدمته
 الخادم الروحى هو مغناطيس شديد الجاذبية : كل من يدخل فى مجاله ، ينجذب إلى حياة الروح .. الخادم هو ملح للأرض . فماذا يحدث إن فسد الملح ؟ الخادم الروحى يلتقى بالله قبل أن يلتقى بالمخدومين  الخدمة هى قلب الخادم قبل لسانه هى حرارته القلبية ، قبل وسائله التربوية إن كنت لم تصل بعد إلى المحبة ، فأنت لم يتم إعدادك بعد للخدمة*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أغسطس 2011)

* 
س: كيف يكون الأفتقاد فعالاً ومؤثراً في خدمتك ؟
1. التواجد والرعاية الدائمة: على الخادم أن يكون متواجداً عند الحاجة إليه دائماً يظهر الاهتمام الحقيقي بالظرة الحانية وبوجوده دائماً إلى جوار المخدوم واقترابه منه وانحنائه بطريقة تظهر الرغبة في المشاركة
2. حسن الاستماع: عامل حيوي في إنجاح أي حوار وهذا يشمل:
*أ. الاستماع بتروي وتركل الفرصة الكاملة للمخدوم للتعبير أن نفسه دون مقاطعة أو إدانة .
*ب. الانتظار والصببر في فترات الصمت التي تتخلل الحوار لأن فيها سيجمع المخدوم أفكاره.
*ج. استخدام الخادم لكل حواسه من أجل إدارك كل ما يقال .
*د. على الخادم أن يجلس هادئاً وينطر دوما ناحية المخدوم ويركز على مشاعره مع المتحدث.
*ه. تحكم الخادم في أنفعالاته تجاه ما يقال ينبغي أن يظهر كل تعاطف وتقبل من عدم الإدانه أوا لتشرع إصدار حكم أو حتى نصيحة.
3. تفاعل الخادم واستجابته: الاستماع وحده لا يكفي بل المطلوب هوالاستماع المتجاوب عن طريق
الإدارة الجيدة للحديث على النحو التالي:
*أ. قيادة وتوجيه الحديث: على الخادم أن يتابع حديث المخدوم ويستوضح منه ويسأله، كأن يقول ماذا
بعد ذلك؟ أوماذا تعني بهذا؟
*ب.التجاوب : فمثلاً تقول " أنا أدرك شعورك" أو " كان هذا مؤلماً" .
*ج. طرح الأسئلة: بطريقة تساعد على معرفة تفاصيل أكثر ويجاوب عنها بطريقة مسهبة بنعم أو لا.
4. المواجهة : هذه اصعب مرحله لكنها ضرورية ويجب أن تكون المواجهعة بأسلوب رقيق لا يحمل معنى الإدانة
ولكن يعمل على تبصير المخدوم بأخطاء قد لا يراها ومصارحته بأسباب إخفاقه، ومساعدة المخدوم
على البحث عن الحلول أو طلب التوبة أو أكتشاف أساليب جديدة لسلوك أفضل.
5. إعطاء المعلومات: على الخادم عند طرح مشكلة أو موضوع أن يبحث عن كل المعلومات المفيدة ومناقشة كل ا الحانية وبوجوده دائماً إلى جوار المخدوم واقترابه لمعلومات مع المخدوم من أج لأن يتوصلا إلى أفضل طرق الحل، هذا أسلم من إطاء نصيحة ثم لا يعطي نصيحة بل يطرح اقتراحاً للح لويترك للمخدوم فرصة للمناقضة والاقتناع وحرية اتخاذ القرار.
6. كشف الذات: عن طريق تفسير دوافع السلوك منها يرى المخدوم داخل نفسه ويدرك موقفه الحقيقي ويصل
الخادم إلى أصل الداء.
7. المساندة والتشجيع: في كل المواقف وهذا هام جداً خاصة في البداية وعندما يكو الفرد مثقلاً بالمشاكل ويريد
من يقبله على حاله ويسانده ويعطيه الاحساس بالأمان والقوة. *​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أغسطس 2011)




----------

